# probleme pop up pub intempestive



## bessman (18 Février 2017)

bonjour 
- j ai adblock plus 
- j ai installé adware medic et malware machin (mais le problème est toujours la ) 
- je pense avoir fait les bons réglages dans google chrome.
MAIS
je n arrive pas à me débarrasser des fenêtres qui s ouvrent dès que je veux lancer une video 
sur un site de streaming.
je vais tout faire pour que cela revienne comme avant.
quand je lance une vidéo, je vois une petite fenêtre qui s ouvre très vite en bas à droite de l écran et tout de suit apres une autre qui s ouvre en haut à gauche et j ai cru voir quelque chose comme hqq.tv ou quelque chose comme ça. il y a t il un fichier à enlever quelque part ? je me retrouve sous ma fenetre avec sites de c.., flash player à installer et tout le toutim.
j imagine que le sujet a du être déjà traité, mais je ne trouve rien.
merci de votre aide
ça me prend la tête


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (18 Février 2017)

Salut

Fais un rapport Etrecheck et met-le entre balises Code :


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2017)

bessman a dit:


> je n arrive pas à me débarrasser des fenêtres qui s ouvrent dès que je veux lancer une video
> *sur un site de streaming*.


Y'a pas pire pour avoir des cochonneries. 

Tu parles de AdwareMedic, quelle est donc ta version de macOS ?

A l'heure actuelle et après Snow Leopard, il faut utiliser Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.com/mac/ ...tu peux installer EtreCheck... https://etrecheck.com ...et faire un Copier/Coller...ben je suis pas assez rapide, tu as la réponse en #2. 

Par contre, dans tes navigateurs tu devrais installer en lieu et place de tout autre bloqueur de PUBS, uBlock... https://www.ublock.org ...qui est bien plus performant. Adblock Plus est devenu une vraie passoire, car il laisse volontairement passer des pubs pour se rétribuer, un article est paru dans MacG sur ce sujet.


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> AdwareMedic,


L'un des faux antivirus/antimalwares diffusés sur l'appStore et qui étaient en fait des malwares, avait repris ce nom AdwareMedic...
Si c'est celui-là qui est installé, pas étonnant qu'il y ait toujours autant de fenêtres de pubs intempestives.


----------



## bessman (18 Février 2017)

merci les gars 
je suis sous capitan


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2017)

bessman a dit:


> je suis sous capitan


Raison de plus pour n'utiliser que Malwarebytes et uBlock. Tu vires illico presto Adware Medic, après tu lances Malwarebytes et vois ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## bessman (18 Février 2017)

problème résolu avec Ublock
bon boulot et merci beaucoup


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2017)

uBlock empêche l'affichage des pubs, mais lance quand meme l'antimalware de MalwareBytes pour virer tout malware qui serait installé sur ton Mac!


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2017)

bessman a dit:


> problème résolu avec Ublock
> bon boulot et merci beaucoup



Le probleme n'est pas résolu par uBlock.... il est juste masqué. 
Les adwares qui polluent ton Mac sont toujours là à fonctionner en tâche de fond. Simplement ils ne peuvent plus afficher leurs pages de pubs, bloquées par uBlock. Mais ils continuent peut être d'autres tâches pas tres orthodoxes comme d'envoyer des infos sur ton compte à leur géniteur.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu vires illico presto Adware Medic, après tu lances Malwarebytes et vois ce qu'il se passe.


Tu as fais ceci et relancé Malwarebytes ? Ne pas te contenter de uBlock comme le mentionne la réponse #9.


----------

